# Zeal goggle vs spy platoon?



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

So I've been looking at goggles that will give me more of a peripheral view than the targa 3's I currently own. I looked at electric but see there is no all weather lens but with the spy platoon an extra lens comes with it ( I'm thinking about the pink mirror lens). Until yesterday when I read about Zeal optics with one lens that changes color depending on what's happening outside? Which particular style or lense should I be looking for whn looking at Zeal??? I wear an xl helmet so a big frames goggle would fit my big dome. Any suggestions??


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

despite how they appear, none of zeal's goggles have outstanding peripheral vision (not that it really matters, considering I think peripheral vision is over rated). There's also just as many neg reviews of their photochromic lenses as there are good. 

Spy makes a really impressive goggle (quality and style), especially for the price. After trying zeal, I rather get 2 spys for the price of one phototchromic zeal...put a low VLT/sun lens in one spy and a high vlt/flat light lens in the other


----------



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ultimately ll have to try them on with my helmet see how they feel and how they will make viewing angles better. I'm also looking at the Oakley canopy. Just wonder how big they all are since the electric eg2 are supposed to e the biggest, but not trying to buy multiple lenses.


----------



## StickieTime (Jan 7, 2013)

did you look into Smith's IO or IOX? Comes with 2 lenses. The sensor mirror is pretty awesome.


----------



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

I haven't looked into them that much but will check em out when I go to the local outdoor shop


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

granted, the I/OX are massive, but you'd be taking a risk considering about half the people that use smith's porex end up with fog between the lenses. Also their "quick change" lens system is not much faster than changing the lenses on any other brand. Sometimes, simpler=better. Spy is less expensive and better, imo


----------

